# Suche gute Stereo-Lautsprecher



## Zarlotic (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

was könnt ihr mir da so vorschlagen? Sollten sich schon gut anhören und nicht wie Konservendosen klingen.
Der Bass sollte schon etwas rummsen  

Danke im voraus!!!


----------



## Fraggerick (22. Juli 2011)

jetz am besten noch einen preisbereich...

son 2.1 system ist idr besser als nur 2 boxen -> wegen bass. sehr gut sind zb die da -> Speaker System Z623

ein freund hatte den (mw nach) vorgänger, der war schon klasse!

richtig gut sollen auch die hier sein -> MM-1 sollen richtig guten stereo-ton, auch für musik freaks machen.

meine freundin hat allerdings zB die da: -> SB S-120

und die reichen IHR vollständig, ich würde bei sowas aber einfach sterben...


----------



## Zarlotic (22. Juli 2011)

Thx für Deine schnelle Reaktion!
150 oder gar 500 Stücken sind mir deutlich zu viel.
Dachte so an 50,-. Sollen nur dazu da sein um im Esszimmer Musik zu hören
(da steht die Kiste nunmal) oder mal ein älteres Game zu zocken.
Ansprüche sind allgemein also nicht zu hoch, nur der Bass sollte schon zu vernehmen sein.

Bye


----------



## Fraggerick (23. Juli 2011)

zb er hier Z523 (wenn wo anderst gekauft, dann sicherlich auch unter 50euro)

sehr gut sein soll auch edifier -> Edifier Aktivboxen C2 2.1 System 30W RMS Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2011)

Edifier ist gut, würd ich nehmen. Ich meine, von Speelink gäb es auch ganz gute Boxen in den Preisbereich.


----------



## Fraggerick (23. Juli 2011)

naja, edifier ist halt china. die müssen da echt mit der neun-schwänzigen-nielpferdpeitsche hinter den fleißigen bienchen stehen das da gute dinge aus dem werk kommen.. :-/ ist halt china durch und durch, logitech ist wenigstens im geiste "westlich". sowohl logitech als auch labtec, die lautsprechersparte...

ich will mir das edifier 5.1 system auch mal genauer angucken, aber das lässt mir echt flau im magen werden.. :-/


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2011)

Is doch prinzipiell erstmal egal, wo die Sachen herkommen - Logitech fertigt mit Sicherheit auch in China oder Taiwan oder so ^^


----------



## rider210 (23. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> naja, edifier ist halt china. die müssen da echt mit der neun-schwänzigen-nielpferdpeitsche hinter den fleißigen bienchen stehen das da gute dinge aus dem werk kommen.. :-/ ist halt china durch und durch, logitech ist wenigstens im geiste "westlich". sowohl logitech als auch labtec, die lautsprechersparte...
> 
> ich will mir das edifier 5.1 system auch mal genauer angucken, aber das lässt mir echt flau im magen werden.. :-/



hä? was xD


----------



## Fraggerick (23. Juli 2011)

edifier ist ein chinesischer hersteller, der in china fertigen lässt.

logitech ist ein schweizer hersteller, dessen lautsprächersparte ein us hersteller ist (der sicherlich auch in china fertigen lässt, aber eiphones kommen auch aus china)

mein problem ist halt:
kann ein chinesischer hersteller so für ordnung in der fertigung sorgen das die produkte taugen?

logitech trau ich zb nicht zu, das die geistig behinderte als sklaven in ihrem werk halten. das können die sich nicht leisten.

wie schauts aber bei einem unbekannten aus? der dazu auch noch super qualität zu spott preisen anbieten kann ^^


----------



## rider210 (24. Juli 2011)

seh ich das richtig das du dir produkte danach aussuchst wie die arbeitsbedingungen der hersteller sind? :o
wenn ja respekt. so hab ich da noch nie drüber nachgedacht.
aber mal ehrlich, wenn dus net kaufst kaufts halt jemand anders


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2011)

Wer für 50€ "gute" Boxen sucht wird in der Tat als ALLERletztes nach den Arbeitsbedingungen schauen - wer wirklich drauf wert legt, kauft halt bei deutschen Firmen, die Boxen in Handarbeit herstellen - da wird Dich nur allein das Anbringen des Firmenlogos auf beide Boxen schon 50€ kosten...


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Juli 2011)

irgendwie verschwinden meine beiträge 

naja, hier hätte stehen sollen:

bekannte eruopäische firmen die einen ruf zu verlieren haben werden tendenziel für bessere arbeitsbedingungen sorgen, denn WENN das rauskommt ist die kacke am dampfen.

chinesische firmen, die keine sau kennt haben nichts zu verlieren und können machen was sie wollen.

aber ja, ich versuche auch so etwas bei meinen einkäufen zu berücksichtigen. zb nichts bei kick oder h&m kaufen, wo offensichtlich ist, das dafür leute leiden müssen.


----------

